# Vacation!!!



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I went on vacation for 2 weeks and a friend took care of the tank and when i got home the chaeto is about 2 times what it was before i left and the fuge is infested with hair algae...

why would the chaeto grow so much and there be so much algae??


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Is the light on 24/7 over the fuge? He/She may have overfed the tank providing extra nutrients to the Macro's.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your friend might have been over feeding, very high nutrients would cause that. also, was he changing the lights himself or are they on a timer. if the sump lights where on for too long it could cause alot of growth, back up on your feeding a little, and cheato growing like crazy is a good thing, its doing its job.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

damn keri, you hit enter just before me.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> damn keri, you hit enter just before me.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea ok but i dont have any calerpa so my light was on a timer for when the main tank light goes off. So what about the hair algae is it harmfull...

I cleaned most of it out but there is still some there.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Not really harmful but can spread like wildfire (or GSP).

Get a Lawnmower. Drop it in the fuge for a few days and let it mow the hair down then send it to the tank to keep the yard trimmed.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

in my main tank?
that would take up some of my bioload!
are they a neat fish because i dont want one if it is boring because no offence if you have one, but they are ugly...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, They are a little Fugly.  But they have loads of personality and are fun to watch. The one in my wife's 75G has huge lips ans chomps at the glass when we are there watching. It's funny.

Very small hit on the bioload since they eat algae and are a small fish.


----------

